# Struggling with this topper.



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Struggling a bit with this topper. I did get the proportions correct for the size of the sycamore block. I was trying to replicate my dogs head but did not leave room to properly do the ears. My first attempt to do a dog topper. It will make a nice topper just not the one I was aiming for.


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

Could you reduce the rest of the features the necessary amount?


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Can you flatten the surfaces for her ears and glue a couple more pieces on to carve her ears from? I know I've seen that done before here.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Not quite what you were hoping for, but still a sharp bit of carving, I'd say.

You model looks like a sweet girl.


----------



## JRSC (Jul 11, 2017)

You have a great skill level and talent!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Randy, I think it was Gloops having some issues with a dog's ears. I believe I remember him using miliput as an add to the ears.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I think I am going to try to rework it to get the look I want. Carving it always a learning experience.


----------

